# Is this a mouse or a rat? (found in my 14 ft deep outdoor sump pump)



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hard to tell, looks too big for a mouse.

Bud


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like a wabbit.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Hard to tell, maybe baby rabbit, squirrel, possum, rat??? Anyway you can turn it around to see if it has a tail??


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2020)

In some areas that would be considered dinner. 

Doesn't look like a rat or a mouse.


----------



## scaredmouse (Jun 8, 2020)

Can't really tell the length, about how long is it?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

scaredmouse said:


> Can't really tell the length, about how long is it?


An appropriate thread for your username, it's like if Biscuits ^^ comments in the Cooking forum on how to make gravy :biggrin2:


----------



## Biscuits (May 11, 2020)

Biscuits is an absolute terrible name. 

I had just made some sorghum drop biscuits. That's the backstory of the name.


----------

